# New Budgie Mom. He has become quiet and is sleeping too much.



## Deepika (3 mo ago)

Hi Team,
I live in UAE and I am a new mom. I have three birds two Budgies and one cockatiel. Yis is about my male budgie who was the chirpiest bird and very active. All of a sudden he stopped chirping always fluffed up and lethargic. sleeping too much.

I started giving him vitamin drops in water. I noticed changes since then. Do you guys think that vitamin might not be suiting him?
All other things are ok
he is pooping ok
he is eating ok
please advise.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How often are you changing the water? Vitamins can make the water a breeding ground for bacteria if not changed at least daily at a minimum, if his condition started after you began the vitamins then stop giving them and see if he returns to normal, otherwise you need to have him seen by an avian vet.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

Cody has asked some good questions above. Additionally, your budgie may be starting a moult if he is showing no other symptoms. Can you see any pin feathers coming in? 

Photos of your budgie would also help, if you have any! 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to stay updated on your boy's condition~ 

Best wishes 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*If the lethargy persists, you need to take your budgie to an Avian Veterinarian for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

If you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.
*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*When your budgies are eating a balanced and healthy diet, additional vitamins are not necessary.
Make sure you keep both a cuttle bone and a mineral block in the birds' cages.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

